# CNC work needed



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I have a Jointech router table and fence. I need a few fence inserts milled as Jointech is out of business.
Please PM if interested.
Thanks, guys.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Gene I sent you a PM


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry Mike,
I missed it.
I found a source with a few left.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm glad you found a source.


----------

